# Moebius Grim Reaper



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks like Moebius is releasing the Grim reaper, perhaps in time for Halloween...



:cheers2::thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well that's... grim!

This comes as a surprise! Did they ever mention they were planning this?


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Maybe you could even mod him as the Ghost Rider


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Looks great.
Can't wait to get at least one, probably 2.
(and to see it up close at WF)

According to Cult's site, this was sculpted by Jeff Yagher.

And they are supposed to have a new CFTBL!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

John P said:


> Well that's... grim!
> 
> This comes as a surprise! Did they ever mention they were planning this?


Yeah back in 2008 on one of the wish list threads I threw that out as a suggestion....(http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/13-modeling-forum/221398-what-would-you-like-see-made-styrene.html Scroll down to # 9) I guess he finally got around to reading that list LOL...
Here are some more pictures, Built and Painted by Yasutoshi Hase 











Denis


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

This is very cool - not sure if I'm more excited for this or the Linda Carter WW


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Looking forward to carving my enemies' names in custom headstones. 

Another modification someone suggested was Charon in his boat on the Styx.


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Very nice!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

John P said:


> Looking forward to carving my enemies' names in custom headstones.
> 
> Another modification someone suggested was Charon in his boat on the Styx.


Don't pay the Ferryman...... until he gets you to the other side...


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Lol! When I first saw this kit I thought what's with all the tree branches sticking out of him. 

Of course that was before I saw the tree standing behind him.:laugh: 

Looks like you've got one of your grail kits Mcdougal. Cool looking kit.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I assume the Wonder Woman figure is resin (like the new Batgirl) since Moebius talks about the "casting" on Facebook, which implies its not a plastic kit. The new Creature is also a partly resin kit.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

djnick66 said:


> I assume the Wonder Woman figure is resin (like the new Batgirl)


You would be wrong.
From FB
" this is the mockup for a plastic kit. Approximately same scale as the Batman kits, same price range."


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

For the Grim Reaper, I'd like to see a way of creating unique headstones.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Be nice to see a creepy scarecrow in styrene to go with the reaper too (which was discussed a while back also). With a choice of creepy heads.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Blind Templars coming up..............


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

finaprint said:


> Blind Templars coming up..............




?????


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Thinking there were 3 movies..............

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tombs_of_the_Blind_Dead


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Looking more like there were 4................

https://www.amazon.com/Collection-Galleon-Seagulls-Ossorio-Director/dp/B000AM6MVO

Youtube has the first one.............dead guys all around 29:00 or so into it...........


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

SUNGOD said:


> Be nice to see a creepy scarecrow in styrene to go with the reaper too (which was discussed a while back also). With a choice of creepy heads.


I'm planning a larger base with a scratch built scarecrow 
Denis


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

TAY666 said:


> You would be wrong.
> From FB
> " this is the mockup for a plastic kit. Approximately same scale as the Batman kits, same price range."


Cool. Good to know. It did say "casting" which is odd for plastic. The Creature from the Black Lagoon does have resin though... that is said quite clearly.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

It is most likely a resin casting of the original sculpture. At one point the plan was to do the sculpture in a larger scale and release it in resin first, then reduce it for a styrene release. This is being done with "The Fly". This may have changed. Frank's agreement with Warner covers releasing kits or prepaints of ANY DC property that has been presented in "live action". Not sure how long this agreement is in place, but I am assuming we will see a revised Batmobile from "Justice League". I have held a test shot of the B V S Batwing in my own two hands and 'tis a thing of beauty; I am HOPING it does as well for Moebius as the Batmobile(s). have. I would LOVE to see a styrene kit of Batfleck in the new tactical armor from JL, but I am guessing another vehicle would be more likely. :smile2:
Tom


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Bwain no more said:


> It is most likely a resin casting of the original sculpture.


That's what I was going to surmise as well.

I figured it would be a way for Moebius to have something to take to shows.
They wouldn't want to lug around the original sculpt. But a quick resin copy is perfect for showing off what is coming soon.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I assume she'll be gripping an American flag?


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

John P said:


> I assume she'll be gripping an American flag?


I dunno John, her fists appear to be tightly closed, methinks she might be deflecting a bullet with her bracelet.
Tom


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

You can never have enough....

Denis


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Did someone mention Salmon Mousse?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

djnick66 said:


> Did someone mention Salmon Mousse?




.....wait..... I didn't have any.........:surprise:


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

John P said:


> Looking forward to carving my enemies' names in custom headstones.
> 
> Another modification someone suggested was Charon in his boat on the Styx.


That was me :wave: I'm chomping at the bit for this one.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> I'm planning a larger base with a scratch built scarecrow
> Denis




Well I really want some company to do a Scarecrow in styrene as I'm a styrene figure kit freak but it'll be very interesting to see yours.:smile2:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

finaprint said:


> Thinking there were 3 movies..............
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tombs_of_the_Blind_Dead




Just think.......it could have been deceased intelligent apes.:surprise:


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

The hood of the Grim Reaper does match the length of the Blind Dead, but his looks like he just got it off the rack. The Blind Dead all have worn and tattered robes. Some of the Blind Dead also appear to have patches of decomposed skin and hair. It would probably take a lot of work to make the clean-as-a-whistle Grim Reaper look like a member of the Blind Dead.


btw I've got that coffin-shaped DVD box set. It includes a fifth disk with a documentary on and an interview with the director, as well as DVD-ROM content entitled "Farewell to Spain's Knight of Horror". If that isn't enough, it also comes with a 40-page booklet with lots of pictures and posters from the movies, a synopsis of each, and alternate titles of each film from around the world. Not a bad package for these fairly low-budget movies.


----------



## Neverendingmods (May 31, 2006)

Hi, folks --

I got my Moebius Grim Reaper, and I think it's a great kit, BUT, I have a question for the board: Anyone know why the nameplate on the base is blank. . . ? an error, or a deliberate blank spot for customizing. . . ?

Thanks!


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

I was hoping to see what you were referring to in the pics, but I can't see any of the pics in this thread anymore. I'm curious about the blank nameplate too.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

phrankenstign said:


> I was hoping to see what you were referring to in the pics, but I can't see any of the pics in this thread anymore. I'm curious about the blank nameplate too.


Depending on the browser you are using there are add ons that you can download that will enable you to see blocked photo bucket images.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/361-h...-browser-add-photobucket-embedded-images.html

The OP also has an album reference in his signature where you can view the images at his Photobucket page itself. :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Here's a quick update on my kit..Still a little more groundwork to go but it fits in nicely with this base I got 8 years ago or so...
Denis


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Nice work, Mcdee! I have some generic bases like that in my stash. You never know when you'll need one.


----------

